# My Dad's Biggest Hybrid



## snakeman14 (Apr 17, 2008)

My Dad, my little bro (kingling), and I went up on Escambia the other day lookin for some stripers, pickerel, and flat heads. Struck out on the jack fish and flat heads but my dad managed to catch this big hybrid on a smithwick stickbait.He blew up right next to the boat and scared the daylights out of all of us when it happened. 

For those of you who know my Dad, with his 20 + years raising hybrids and stripers this is the biggest hybrid he has caught on hook and line so it was pretty cool.


----------



## mdrobe2 (Oct 12, 2007)

Fine hybrid- bigger than anyI ever caught, and I've caught plenty.


----------



## stargazer (Oct 6, 2007)

Now thats a fatty! He had to weigh over 9 lb.?


----------



## kingling (Apr 10, 2008)

he weighed 11 1/2 kevin

btw when are you going to the pier?


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

Wow, biggest hybrid i've ever seen. Excellent.:bowdown


----------



## stargazer (Oct 6, 2007)

Ive never seen a hybrid that big! Awesome! 

Im waiting on you to tell me when I need to start tarpon fishing.


----------



## Tyler Massey (Oct 2, 2007)

Mr. Arnold is the man!!!


----------



## kingling (Apr 10, 2008)

i dont think im old enough to be telling you what to do mr kevin.

i would advise the second week ofjuly till the second week in august


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

awesome, iv hunted that river up and down for strippers and hybrids with no luck, i,am glad to see some one found one


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

now that is a stud hybrid! biggest one ive ever seen!


----------

